# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  تبدیل متن فارسی به صدا ...

## Mahmood_M

سلام
من دارم روی یه برنامه کار می کنم که حروف فارسی تایپ شده رو می خونه ...
فعلا برنامه حروف رو به صورت جدا جدا میخونه و حروف با علامت رو هم می خونه ، فعلا مشکل اصلی من روی کلماتی مثل " خواهر " یا " خواب " یا ...
است که نوشتنشون با تلفظشون فرق می کنه ، چون کلمات دیگه ای مثل " خواص " هستند که همونطور نوشته می شوند و خونده می شند ، فهمیدن صدای این کلمات یه خورده سخته ...
به نظر شما اگه این حروف رو به صورت کامل به برنامه بدم کار منطقی ای هست ( چون برنامه من رشته ها رو جدا جدا می خونه ) ...
اگر کسی تجربه ای داره لطفا راهنماییم کنه ...

یه چیز دیگه :
برای خواندن حروفی که اعراب گذاری نشده چه راههایی پیشنهاد می کنید ؟ !
من خودم چند راه رو امتحان کردم و به نتیجه تقریبا خوبی رسیدم ...
به هر حال اگه کسی کمکم کنه ممنون می شم ...
کد نمی خوام ! ، گفتم شاید الگوریتم خاصی داشته باشه ...

یه چیز دیگه :  :لبخند گشاده!:  
من صداها رو به وسیله DirectX پخش می کنم ...
آیا راهی بهتر از این هست ؟ ! که سرعت بیشتر بشه و رون تر بخونه ... ؟

خلاصه پیشاپیش از راهنمایی دوستان تشکر می کنم ...
با تشکر ...
منتظرم ...

----------


## MNosouhi

> من دارم روی یه برنامه کار می کنم که حروف فارسی تایپ شده رو می خونه ...


واقعا عالیه ، من چند سال قبل رو همین موضوع کار کردم ، اما چون نتیجه صد در صدر نگرفتم بیخیالش شدم.



> مشکل اصلی من روی کلماتی مثل " خواهر " یا " خواب " یا ...


این ها استثنائات هستن ، فکر کنم بهتر باشه لیست این گونه موارد رو به صورت دیتابیس همراه برنامت داشته باشی تا برنامت دچار خطا نشه.




> برای خواندن حروفی که اعراب گذاری نشده چه راههایی پیشنهاد می کنید ؟ !
> من خودم چند راه رو امتحان کردم و به نتیجه تقریبا خوبی رسیدم ...


میشه بگید چه روش هایی؟
همونطوری که می دونید مایکروسافت برای بسیاری از زبان ها انجین TextToSpeech رو درست کرده ، تا اونجایی که یادمه روی زبان عربی رو هم داشت کار می کرد ، اما نمی دونم تمومش کرده یا نه ، بهتره یه سری به سایت مایکروسافت بزنی.

----------


## dkhatibi

> و تا اونجایی که یادمه روی زبان عربی رو هم داشت کار می کرد ، اما نمی دونم تمومش کرده یا نه ، بهتره یه سری به سایت مایکروسافت بزنی.


تلفظ جدای از برنامه نویسی ocr است که حروف فارسی و عربی تا حدی شبیه به هم می باشند و لذا کار تلفظ برای زبان عربی ممکنه کمی راحت تر از فارسی باشه! چون معمولا افعال بر روی وزن مشخصی هستند و کلمات چند وزن بیشتر ندارند.
اما تلفظ حروف در فارسی بسیار متنوعتر است؛  شاید نتونیم بدون اعراب گذاری از تلفظ یک کلمه مطمئن باشم . 
راهی که هست که این مشکل را از بین ببریم تلفظ کلمات به جای حروف است.که این هم ....

----------


## zahrasaba

سلام  mahmood_n میتونم برنامه تبدیل حروف فارسی به صداتونو ببینم

----------


## Mahmood_M

> سلام mahmood_n میتونم برنامه تبدیل حروف فارسی به صداتونو ببینم


متاسفانه این پروژه به سرانجام نرسید ... !

موفق باشید ...

----------


## _abiriamir

لطفا در این زمینه به من کمک کنید.
من هم در حال تهیه پروژه ای هستم که باید تلفظ کنه و این کار برام خیلی حیاتیه

----------


## metihoo

دستور زبان فارسی یکی از سخت ترین دستورات زبان می باشد که در آن حالات استثنا بسیاری وجود دارد
حتما باید برای این استثنائات از تلفظ کلمه کامل استفاده شود و همچنین در مواردی لازم است تشخیص داد که یک کلمه خود از دو کلمه یا بیشتر تشکیل شده است مثل ده دار و ده دهی که ده اول با کسره و دومی با فتحه تلفظ می شود اما خود ده را نمی توان مستقیم تلفظ کرد بنابراین شما به دیتابیسی از کلمات و جملات نیاز دارید در ضمن توجه کنید در حین واکشی یک کلمه اولویت با جملات باشد
موارد دیگری هم مثل عیسی یا موسی وجود دارد که آن هم به صورت کلمه باید ذخیره شود
حداقل برای شروع به دیتابیسی از کلمات با حد اقل هزار کلمه نیاز دارید درضمن برای سرعت بیشتر بهتر است متون فارسی زیاد و متنوعی را از جاهای مختلف (روزنامه کتاب مقاله) جمع آوری کرده و کلمات آنها را در یک دیتابیس ذخیره کرده و سپس تعداد تکرار آنها را بدست آورید و سپس حدود 10000 کلمه پر مصرف را شناسایی کرده و آنها را با تلفظ ذخیره کنید، باز هم یاد آور می شود تلفظ جمله (چند کلمه) بهتر از تلفظ کلمه است و تلفظ کلمه بهتر از تلفظ حرف
برای داشتن دهنیت بهتر توجه شما را به تایپ اس ام اس در بعضی از موبایل ها جلب می کنم که وقتی شما چند حرف تایپ می کنید آنها کلمه یا جمله مورد نظر شما را پیش بینی می کنند

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

با اجازه اساتید محترم در این زمینه :
یکی از بهترین مقالات و روشهایی که بالشخصه در این زمینه دیدم و تو همین سایت هم بوده، استفاده از  شبکه های عصبی پرسپترون برای تبدیل حرف به صدا در این پست هست که آقای بهنام فقیه زحمت upload اش رو کشیدن. 
بصورت خلاصه بعلت همین پیچیدگی نداشتن اعراب و تشدید و ... در متون فارسی، روشهای معمول جوابگو نبوده و در این تحقیق (از مجيد نمنبات - مسئول بخش پردازش سيگنال
سيستم تبديل متن به گفتار در شركت ايران شگرف- و محمدمهدي همايون پور -رياست و معاونت هاي آموزشي و پژوهشي دانشكده مهندسي كامپيوتر و فناوري اطلاعات دانشگاه صنعتي اميركبير-) ، روش سه لایه (که شکلش رو پایین آوردم) مبتنی بر شبکه عصبی مطرح می شود که بنا به گفته نویسندگان مقاله " كارآيي نهايي اين سيستم 87 % براي ميزان درستي حروف و 61 % ميزان درستي كلمات به دست آمد كه كارآيي بسيار خوبي مي باشد" ؛ در نهایت در صورتیکه قصد Speech از روی دست نوشته رو نداشته باشین (که برای اونهم جناب بهنام فقیه مقالاتی قرار دادن) و از رو تکست قصد انجام اینکار رو داشته باشید، الگوریتم ارائه شده فوق العاده کارا و بهینه شده می باشد، که حداقل برای من، در پیاده سازی اولیه یک سیستم آزمایشی با این روش، پیشرفت بسیار قابل ملاحظه تری از سایر روشها بدست آمد.

لازم به یادآوری هست که شما باید از حداقل دانشهای هوش مصنوعی، شبکه های عصبی، داده های آماری، و درنهایت ادبیات و اصطلاحات فارسی برخوردار باشید.

با آرزوی موفقیت ...

----------


## seeker

چرا یه دیکشنری درست نمیکنین؟ تمام کلمات رو بهش بدین؟ یعنی کلمه به کلمه اسپیچ کنه نه حرف به حرف

----------


## narmafzar24

با سلام و خسته نباشيد موضوع پايان نامه من هم تبديل متن به گفتار است
كه من  پياده سازي ان را ميخواهم براي زبان انگليسي انجام دهم .با نرم افزار  matlab ميخواهم يكي از اين نرم افزارها رو شبيه سازي كنم ولي نميدانم چطوري . ميشه الگوريتمتونو كمي توضيح دهيد ؟ شما با چه زبان برنامه نويسي اي پياده سازي رو انجام داديد ؟ ميشه ايميلتونو بزاريد تا از طريق ايميل تبادل نظر كنيم؟
با تشكر

----------


## keyvan_tachra

سلام
با توجه به اینکه 4 سالی از زدن این تاپیک گذشته ، میخواستم بدونم تو این زمینه خروجی قابل قبولی ایجاد شده ؟

----------


## Golzar007

بله اسفند 89 یک نرم افزار بر روی موبایل تولید شده به اسم رسا که تبدیل متن به گفتار فارسی رو انجام میده در مورد sms های گوشی.این سیستم برای اولین بار روی گوشی تولید شده و دقت قابل قبولی داره

----------

